# Give Us The Anniversarry Issue



## paranj (Jun 6, 2008)

Damn man . its soo late. i think they will give it to us next month.  Somebody pls. attack their base and steal it. I paid for my subscription. mad:


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 6, 2008)

They must be running out of content and ideas for the special issue. So it is taking too much time. I will buy Chip as it is also giving more than one DVD(3) with a separate one for Ubuntu.


----------



## paranj (Jun 6, 2008)

Digit is getting worse everyday


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 6, 2008)

Ssssshhhhhh..

Let them sleep..U shouting will wake them up.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 6, 2008)

Then Why don't you try running the Show for a month...?


----------



## paranj (Jun 6, 2008)

STFU nOOb. I wasted my money. i want the result. Arrghhh


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 6, 2008)

I think subscribers will get June issue in July. They would like to save some money by sending June and July issue in the same pack


----------



## paranj (Jun 6, 2008)

^^thats right. lazy bums. kill 'em all


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 6, 2008)

@Paranj - Don't open threads for this. They are not listening anyways. We already have two threads for this.

I hope they take out the issue soon or atleast tell us they are not going to publish this month. :sarcastic:


----------

